# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Geen seroxat,maar wat dan wél?

## roos11

Hallo,

Ik heb een vraag, ik ben een vrouw van 59 jaar en heb last van sociale angsten met daaruit voorgevloeid angstaanvallen. Tot een jaar geleden gebruikte ik seroxat en gemiddeld 10 serestaas/ lorazepam per dag. Aangezien ik enorme last had van de bijwerkingen van seroxat ben ik ermee gestopt. ook wilde ik niet meer afhankelijk zijn van medicatie dus gebruik ik nu nog maar 3 serestaas en ben actief aan het afbouwen. Toch red ik het niet zonder medicatie maar mijn huisarts wil dan dat ik weer aan de seroxat ga en heeft geen andere voorstellen.
Wie heeft hier ervaring mee en heeft een advies voor mij.
Groeten Roos

----------


## Franneke

Hallo Roos , ik gebruik seroxat voor mijn angsten. Anderhalf per dag en dat werkt prima.
Mag ik van jou weten welke bijwerkingen je er van hebt , dan kan ik je er meer over zeggen. Kijk maar wat je wilt. Om een idee te krijgen wie ik ben kun je www.franstaal.vijftigplusser.nl bezoeken . Ik meen dat mijn gebruik over seroxat staat bij levenservaring de catagorie. Wel knap van je dat je aan het afbouwen bent . Groetjes Fran.

----------


## Franneke

Ik slik medicijnen voor mijn angsten (agorafobie) ! 
Stress, gebrek aan zelfvertrouwen, angsten en fobieën, ze komen in alle lagen van de bevolking voor. Ze beperken je levensgeluk en kunnen je het gevoel geven dat je jezelf kwijt bent.

Wanneer dat tijdelijk is, is er geen vuiltje aan de lucht, maar wanneer je situaties gaat vermijden of wanneer je langere tijd zwaarmoedig bent of slecht slaapt, is er meer aan de hand. Je kunt naar de medicijnen grijpen, maar die geven doorgaans slechts tijdelijk een verlichting en wie wil er nu afhankelijk zijn van oxazepam of valium?

Psychotherapie biedt wel een blijvende oplossing voor die problemen. De "wortel van het kwaad" opzoeken en die aanpakken is veel zinvoller en werkt bovenal effectiever en vooral blijvend. Ik heb therapie gehad in een echte angstkliniek ,alleen het woord al bracht al angst .
Angst een hele slechte raadgever ,ik ben de confrontatie aangegaan met mijn angsten dmv cognitieve therapie en het was heel heftig om zelfs hyperventilatie op te wekken ,maar ik heb geleerd mijn gedachten om te bouwen . Wat is het ergste wat kan gebeuren ? Je hebt irreële angsten en reële angsten.
En als je je gedachten kunt ombouwen scheelt het een hoop maar soms overvalt je gewoon iets en daar kun je niets aan doen .

----------

